# 92 sentra xe



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

i need some help. i been looking for a diagram of the fusebox for a 92 sentra xe, does anyone have a picture that they could send me. i looked at the haynes book and it only shows a diagram for 91 sentra,


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

My 93 had a diagram of the fuses on the back side of the panel I removed to access the fuses, if I remember correctly. That was the fuse panel in the left bottom driver's side of dash. Also, I don't think there would be a difference between the 91 and 92 model. The locations should be the same. Someone, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

Catman said:


> My 93 had a diagram of the fuses on the back side of the panel I removed to access the fuses, if I remember correctly. That was the fuse panel in the left bottom driver's side of dash. Also, I don't think there would be a difference between the 91 and 92 model. The locations should be the same. Someone, correct me if I am wrong.


your probably right, but my problem is that my sentra doesn't have a cover for the fusebox. and like i mentioned the book only covers 91.


----------



## The1.6 (May 11, 2004)

> My 93 had a diagram of the fuses on the back side of the panel I removed to access the fuses, if I remember correctly. That was the fuse panel in the left bottom driver's side of dash. Also, I don't think there would be a difference between the 91 and 92 model. The locations should be the same. Someone, correct me if I am wrong.


He's right the 91 and 92 are the same.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Here is a picture of mine:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

Catman said:


> Here is a picture of mine:


thank you very much, now i can change fuses without going crazy.


----------

